# Nick Horvath???



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> May 5
> The Timberwolves are expected to offer Nick Horvath, 25, the 1999 Mr. Basketball Minnesota selection from Mounds View, a summer league tryout when he returns from playing in New Zealand next month.
> 
> --_St. Paul Pioneer Press_


Anybody remember this guy? Any information on him?

Laurie


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I think I remember him. Fairly typical big slow white guy if I remember correctly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He played awsome last summer league with us in the first game.... Then got hurt out of nowhere... Sprained his ankle tieing his shoe or something... I mean he played good, but so did Skita.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I only recall him back in his high school years and then first year at Duke, but not ever since.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

My brother's roommate when he was a freshman was friends with Horvath. That's pretty much all I got on him.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Soooo....The consensus is that he's big, slow, white, unco-ordinated, unmemorable and has at least one friend. Ummmm.....Is that what the Wolves are looking for? He doesn't sound like the help Garnett needs.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Soooo....The consensus is that he's big, slow, white, unco-ordinated, unmemorable and has at least one friend.
> Laurie


he must be mark madsens cousin or somethin lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

^Are you implying that Mad Dog has friend(s)?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> ^Are you implying that Mad Dog has friend(s)?


big, slow, white, unco-ordinated, unmemorable 
so maybe he doesnt have friend lol, but 5 outta 6 is pretty close


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

endora60 said:


> Soooo....The consensus is that he's big, slow, white, unco-ordinated, unmemorable and has at least one friend. Ummmm.....Is that what the Wolves are looking for? He doesn't sound like the help Garnett needs.
> 
> Laurie


 This thread wins at life permanently. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

socco said:


> ^Are you implying that Mad Dog has friend(s)?


Aw, now that's just mean! :rofl: How could anybody not like Mad Dog? Big ol' happy friendly funny puppy dog! I'm sure he's popular as hell.

....He just doesn't play basketball very well.....

Laurie


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Say what you will about Mad Dog's ability to play basketball, but it is far, far, far better than his ability to dance.

... Of course, his ability to flap his arms and fly to the moon is also better than his ability to dance, so perhaps that isn't saying very much.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hes played down in the Australian league for the past few years but last year like broke his leg or something and missed all but 3 games, works well inside uses his feet well and has decent moves can score and rebound but isnt very quick. in his healthy season went 20ppg and 11rpg on 54% shooting

IMO - he is mark madsen with more offense and a bit better rebounding skills


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> IMO - he is mark madsen with more offense and a bit better rebounding skills


Thanks for a realistic look at Horvath. That's a pretty damning assessment.

Let the Aussies keep him.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Thanks for a realistic look at Horvath. That's a pretty damning assessment.
> 
> Let the Aussies keep him.
> 
> Laurie


oi we dont want him  lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Broke his leg? Forget it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Broke his leg? Forget it.


wait maybe that was a bit wrong, he severely dislocated his knee-cap and required surgery, sorry about the *slight exaggeration*


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> wait maybe that was a bit wrong, he severely dislocated his knee-cap and required surgery, sorry about the *slight exaggeration*


Close enough for government work. I don't think anybody here expects you to be a medical whiz. Point is, his leg's been a wreck in a very nasty way and he's had it operated on.

I know the surgery you're describing. It's usually...well, not a kiss of death, but nobody's ever come back as strong as he was before. I can think of half a dozen players who've had it, and not a one has recovered fully.

Sorry, whatever else he may be, he's permanently damaged goods at this point. I wouldn't take him.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> wait maybe that was a bit wrong, he severely dislocated his knee-cap and required surgery, sorry about the *slight exaggeration*


Either way, forget it. :biggrin: Coming out from a serious knee injury, a player isn't what he used to be.


----------



## downunder_kg21 (May 28, 2006)

Horvath was an instant 20/10 guy here in the Aussie league (NBL), for a decent team as well. His team and another from the league had a pre-season game at my local PCYC type courts and I was sitting courtside and this guy kicked ***, big strong, threw a few dunks down. He had actually just stepped off the plane from being cut by the Wolves in Summer League. The serious injury happened a few weeks after that. But of course it was an Aussie league pre-season game so not much to go by. If you remember Darnell Mee (I think he played for philly), he played on the other team.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

downunder_kg21 said:


> Horvath was an instant 20/10 guy here in the Aussie league (NBL), for a decent team as well. His team and another from the league had a pre-season game at my local PCYC type courts and I was sitting courtside and this guy kicked ***, big strong, threw a few dunks down. He had actually just stepped off the plane from being cut by the Wolves in Summer League. The serious injury happened a few weeks after that. But of course it was an Aussie league pre-season game so not much to go by. If you remember Darnell Mee (I think he played for philly), he played on the other team.


Sorry, I don't remember him.

So is he all right now? Has he really recouped from his injury? Is he somebody Minnesota should realistically be looking at?

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Sorry, I don't remember him.
> 
> So is he all right now? Has he really recouped from his injury? Is he somebody Minnesota should realistically be looking at?
> 
> Laurie


personally i dont think so, players like horvath are a dime a dozen, he dominated here in aus, but we have a huge lack of quality big men here, and it was pretty easy for him to come from the an nba camp to the nbl and get 20/10.
sign kemp before horvath IMO


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it me or has he bulked up a little bit?


----------

